# "Tornado" at NYMR Steam Gala



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My sister sent me these photos taken last weekend at Grosmont on the North York Moors Railway.
_She lives in Battersby, near the Esk Valley railway line, which meets the NYMR at Grosmont and then continues to Whitby, a small seaside resort. NYMR has running rights on the Esk Valley to Battersby and Whitby - the only volunteer organization to have rights on Network Rail._


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you Pete for posting the pictures. A true throughbred and in the right colours. I may be biased as I was born in Peterborough and my Grandfather was a top link driver at the New England shed. Must admit that I am not old enough to remember the livery but even though it says British Railways on the tender the rest of the locomotive is true LNER.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That sure is one beautiful lady!


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

This picture link was passed to me recently.

http://www.ephotozine.com/photo/1236185/large


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

For fourteen Sundays, which commenced on 5th. July, Tornado is visiting the Paignton & Dartmouth Steam Railway with a charter train starting at Bristol and terminating at Kingswear. 

There are You Tube videos of these runs now appearing and some fine views at speed are to be seen as the loco runs along the sea wall at Dawlish. Once on P&DSR rails a different mood can be seen as she climbs, at slow speed, the steep grades on the line.


A search should locate them.


----------

